# Where to fly fish near Miami



## Gman2010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello all. I’m driving from LA and picking up a IPB 14 in Miami tomorrow and could possibly take a few hours to get some fishing in on the return trip. Any suggestions on good places to launch? Trying to catch whatever on the fly, peacock bass would be real cool. I was eyeing the Blue Lagoon/ Airport lakes but I’ve read mixed reviews on traffic/ theft issues. I’m coming from Louisiana so if there are any must-see/fish places on the way back I’ll take those suggestions too. Thanks in advance!


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Launch, wind permitting, into Biscayne Bay and patrol the shorelines... Matheson Hammock, Black Point, Homestead Park. Although the wind is not your friend today.

Lake Ida area off I-95 N. Broward, beware of jet-skiis and water-skiier's in the main lake.


----------



## Gman2010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Any good launch locations for a smaller boat like that? At first glance Biscayne looked a little bigger than I wanted but I’d like to try it. 



krash said:


> Launch, wind permitting, into Biscayne Bay and patrol the shorelines... Matheson Hammock, Black Point, Homestead Park. Although the wind is not your friend today.
> 
> Lake Ida area off I-95 N. Broward, beware of jet-skiis and water-skiier's in the main lake.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Crandon Park Marina on Key Biscayne. If you like to fresh water fish you could drop into one of the canals along side I-75 North (Alligator Alley).


----------



## JPatCourtney (Feb 6, 2018)

Tomorrow in the bay will be tough. SE winds means there won't be a lot of protected shorelines. [Edit just checked again and now it looks like it'll be more S or SW.] You could put in at Homestead and run south. If you only have a few hours though, you're going to waste two of them getting to and from Homestead.

Shoot me message and I'll give you the spot I'd go if I had to be fly fishing near Miami tomorrow.


----------



## Gman2010 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks! I sent you a message 



JPatCourtney said:


> Tomorrow in the bay will be tough. SE winds means there won't be a lot of protected shorelines. [Edit just checked again and now it looks like it'll be more S or SW.] You could put in at Homestead and run south. If you only have a few hours though, you're going to waste two of them getting to and from Homestead.
> 
> Shoot me message and I'll give you the spot I'd go if I had to be fly fishing near Miami tomorrow.


----------

